

IntelliJ IDEA 13.1 Released - justafucker
http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2014/03/intellij-idea-13-1-released/

======
emp
I can't wait to start using the Chronon plugin. Every breakpoint hit is like a
puzzle to be solved, the clues being the current state, and knowledge of the
current context. Traveling back in time to observe the conditions leading to
the manifestation of a bug will be interesting.

------
ayushgta
Yay! Sublime Text style multiple selection is here!
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2014/03/intellij-
idea-13-1-rc...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2014/03/intellij-idea-13-1-rc-
introduces-sublime-text-style-multiple-selections/)

